# Chrispeg



## chrispeg (Jun 27, 2014)

Looking to buy a cockerpoo puppy ,it seems a minefield has anybody got any information on breeders preferably those that rear puppies in there home,also any info on Sylml cockatoos would be welcome


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Poppy is a Smlyl puppy and she's lovely and we were very happy with everything we saw at the breeders home (which is a farm).

Having said that we did very little research other than looking on the Cockapoo Club GB website for approved breeders. Poppy had been returned (for very genuine reasons) by her intended owners after a week. We consider ourselves lucky that we happened to check on the website and see her advert (Slyvia had literally just posted the advert and had to take it down again within a couple of hours as she received so many enquiries). We had initially thought, after making the decision to get and puppy, that it would be a six month wait for a litter to become available. As it happens we were able to take Poppy home the next day and haven't looked back since. 
As Smlyl Cockapoos is based on a farm the puppies are well socialised with other dogs, animals, adults and children. We have a little DVD showcasing the litter growing and interacting with all sorts of animals and people. We were able to meet the mum, but not the dad as he was busy making the next litter . If we had picked up Poppy with the rest of the litter I'm certain the dad would have been available to see also. 
Good luck with the search.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

There are some very useful threads with 'sticky's' in 'the puppy place' (click on it on column to the left), Dudley was from Anthony at Anzil's near Liverpool, there are quite a few new pups from him with owners on the forum, all very happy with their choice. He raises the pups in the house. There is Victoria from Ollerton (think in Notts), not sure what 'breeder' name she goes by I'm sure someone will help? have no experience of her personally but have heard good things. likewise Marley doodles and Broadreach. When you know what you need to look for there are some lovely home breeders but unfortunately some are shocking and a go between for puppy farms. Check out Jojo's blog 'mydogslife' too.


----------



## chrispeg (Jun 27, 2014)

*chrispeg*

Thanks for the info ,i will check out stye places that you mentioned


----------



## mariah (Aug 30, 2014)

*my experience*

Hi, me and my partner brought a puppy from Cylml ,Lincolnshire and can tell you about my experience with Cylvia who owns the place. We purchased my Cavachon from here not sure if she still breeds them, he is 5 years old now and gorgeous but i would never buy a puppy from her again. We was looking for a Cavachon breeder because they are lovely dogs , we came across this place so thought we would go and see some pups she had. When we arrived it looked like a farm, she came out and took us into a small room where the pups were. We fell in love with this little pup, we asked about the parents she said we could see her next time.To cut a long story short we returned to visit on a a few occasions before we could take him home. Never seen the dad seen the so called mum once which they should of been with the mum the first time we went and every time we went it was always in this room , she would bring him over. I asked if we could see where they was being kept she gave excuses , i think i asked a few times but she would not let us go over to the pens or where the pups was being kept and it looked like there was a lot because you could see all these pens from across from where we was. We did have doubts but you know what is like when you have your heart set on a little puppy. I got the impression she wasn't really bothered about the pups which i was proven right.After we took him home and a few weeks passed i mailed her to let her know how he was, no reply, left it for a bit and about a month later mailed her again , nothing . Once she had got the money she wasn't bothered about the dog or how he was. There was little things she said when we visited that made us unsure and she came across as not very caring , once we got there for a visit that was pre arranged with her and drove an hour, was only there 5 mins and she made it clear she had things to do and wanted us to go. I will never purchase from here again, sorry. We now have another Cavachon that we got from Scarletstrue who is also gorgeous and Cilia is brilliant , still keep in touch now, she wants pics ,videos and couldn't recommend a better breeder.Everyone who's had a pup off her keep in touch, she is on facebook and has a website have a look, you will see what i mean.Sorry this post isn't really about Cockapoo's but just wanted to give my personal opinion on Cylml. When you purchase a puppy you want a caring breeder who wants the best for them and it's nice when they want to keep in touch, you know they are genuine


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Several things pop to mind when I read this warning. In Canada now good breeders do not let the public have access to the pups before a certain date because of health concerns. Parvo can easily be transmitted from one litter to another and puppy "shoppers" might present a risk. For some breeders who run a business, the "public relations" aspect of it, keeping in touch with the families and making videos and such is very low on their list of prorities. Also people who could not care less about the health of their puppies can, and do, create stunning and fake websites which tell you all the things you want to hear. That is how we got Rufus.

It is a bit like buying a car I think. You can get a Lexus and you'll get a good car plus free coffee and carwash at every service visit for life. You can get a Mazda and get a decent car and friendly sale people. Or you can get a used beater which might take you 250,000 km and be worth its weight in gold.

For my next pup I won't be looking for bells and whistles. Just a breeder who clearly loves their dogs, parents who seem happy and well trained and who have had all their health tests and of course a happy, confident looking pup.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have never bought a puppy - always had older rescue dogs with the exception of Chance who was born in my friends house to her bitch as she gave her to me 

If I was buying a pup I would be looking for exactly what I got with Chance. Not a commercial breeder but somewhere small enough that whilst the pups and mum were given their own (supervised by a human) space for the first few weeks, after that they were brought into the house and were very much part of family life. They were regularly handled and as they got more mobile introduced to the other animals in the home as well as being part and parcel of all the usual hustle and bustle. 

Because they were in the house my friend was able to get to know each ones character and guide potential puppy owners to the pup best suited to them. Without telling me, she picked Chance for me quite early on, she described her as a watcher who sat and worked things out first then piled in - and she was also the first to learn how to escape from their box and generally the first to get into any trouble  

By the time potential owners were coming their mum was happy for them to be handled so part of introductions was meeting her, dad was not on the scene (but I knew him from puppy classes - the litter was meant to be pure lab but a gentle collie boy got in on the act and the whole litter were crosses) 
She was very honest with potential new homes that the pups were going to be full on pups and need lots of training and work to get the nice natured happy dogs people want to own.

If the dad is also owned by the breeder I would expect to be able to meet him too.

I would expect full health tests to be done for both parents to give maximum chance of healthy pups (although in the case of an accident like Chances litter dad was not health tested at all) 

I would also expect the breeder to continue to be interested in the future health and well being of the pups and I know my friend is still in touch with many of the pups new owners.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have two Cockerpoos...Max, my first was brought from a fairly big breeder. He was the last of the litter to be sold. We visited a few times and the breeder was always welcoming, but we had concerns. One of which was she told me that the puppies were removed from Mum at 4 weeks. Now, Max is a loving, calm wonderful natured dog, but he is needy, can look anxious and is not very confident in new situations. Now Phoebe our second purchase, came from a small hobby breeder. We saw her and bought her at the same meeting when she was 12 weeks old. She had been raised with Mum for all that time. This little dog is so laid back, carefree and relaxed. She is totally confident in new situations and is the one who helps Max cope. Their relationship is loving in the extreme. The two of them together, in my eyes, highlights the difference in their up bringing.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

How soon do you want your dog? Where are you based in the UK? 

I have one already from Lucas Frith near Manchester and another to be picked up on the 13th of September. He still has some black boys if he hasn't sold them yet. 

Excellent small breeder. He is actually a show cocker breeder but with small bitches he uses his mother's apricot toy poodle for the first mating. 

Parents are both kc registered, pedigree show dogs and the puppies come with dna tests etc... Very helpful info and beautiful dogs. 

Google him and arrange a visit of you want one. They will be ready on the 13th of September.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mariah, I'm sorry you had a bad experience, just to hi-light the difference I got Dudley from Anthony at Anzil, he is 2 and a half now but Anthony and I still send the occasional e-mails to each other to keep in touch and I got to see him this weekend when we made it to the Cockapoo games, it was lovely to see him enjoying spending time with Dudley and the other Anzil pups that are members here, he genuinely cares about them all.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi
We got Watson from Anzil in May & he is just lovely. A totally happy bouncy little boy.
As DB1 said a few of us who have Anzil pups got together on Saturday & Anthony came to join us. It was really lovely to all catch up. especially as Watson was reunited with one of his brothers & one of his sisters (both of whom are on here).
I spent a long time researching breeders before we chose Anthony, but as soon as I spoke to him I wanted a puppy from him. Many people I spoke to didn't seem interested in answering my questions or wanting to know about us, they also wanted different prces depending on the colour. Anthony was very different, he is always happy to talk dogs.
It is worth having a look at his website. Good luck finding your puppy


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Completely agree! We have had a wonderful experience with Anthony and both Murphy and Emmy are happy confident pups (now 8 months) we met mum, dad and all Anthony's dogs. I went and checked out the premises and everything before lucie (their mum) was even pregnant! I had never met anyone as enthusiastic as me about dogs before! 

I feel this is what a good breeder is first and foremost -a dog lover, completely full of stories about their dogs! This is what I looked for in a breeder (as well as all the regular stuff. Health testing and parents and so on) 

Good luck with your puppy quest and keep us updated!


----------

